# Got my Predator MX today! Pics inside



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Ordered my MX on Sunday and picked it up from the shipper today. For whatever reason they forgot to ship the scuppers with it. I called them and they have all 8 1 way scuppers on the way already. Very pleased with the urban camo color. Also took some pics standing it it to show how much room there was. 1 is standing with the seat in place and 1 is with the seat flipped back out of the way. Can't wait to get this beast out on the water.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats man! You got the right color on that thing. Looks nice in the living room too. You're all set...I just need to get some boats in here soon. By the end of next week there might be some open water on the lake too!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I was tempted to watch WFN from the seat of my yak and pretend I was there with them hahaha


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

That thing looks sweet. The urban camo is a nice color. Goes well with your new cruise too!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Both of those yaks on the wall are sweet! There is not one thing about either one that I don't like. If I wasn't such a light weight (wimp) one of those 2 would be my ride.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Congrats! The season is near! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Awesome!! Looks roomy!!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

It is. I'm 6'1" and have lots of room to move around and plenty left on the foot pegs.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations! 

I hope to see you on the water this year. Enjoy your maiden voyage, as I'm certain I will too. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## yak-cat (Oct 21, 2013)

yes thanks for the pics i especially like the one of it hanging in the garage in its new home when its not on the water
i like that boat alot.i'd like to get one too,been searching the web for every picture,video and review i can find for info
does the seat come out? 
will a milk crate fit in the back?
are the holes on the left side for mounting another paddle clip?
congrat on an awesome looking boat,


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Seat does not come out unless you have a screwdriver. Not sure on the milk crate but I'll try it this weekend. And yes holes are for having the paddle clip that it comes with (Scotty) on either side or buy an extra and have both sides with one. If anyone wants specific pics let me know. I'll do my best to help.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks great, you know we will want a full report when it hits the water.

Don't sweat the scuppers, I've used mine once, never bothered to put them in again, however, they may reduce the yaks draft and let you get into even shallower water.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks great. Of the few colors they have I do agree thats the one to go with. I was going to ask about the seat coming out and milk crate but yak-cat beat me to it. I could deal with no milk crate but a non removable seat is bad news. But its a sweet kayak and I'm sure it will be great on the water.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I think the removable plates along the sides are a great idea so you can replace them if you drill and then decide you want something different later. I suppose a track system would be about the same idea, but still very cool. How much room does it have in storage under the boat?


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice Yak! Love the color.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sweet!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Just took a quick look at it and it looks like a milk crate will fit no problem. The seat does not come out but it has a high and low position and also flips back out of the way so you can stand where the seat is normally positioned. As for the plates I'm thinking about putting the tracks on all 6 plates so I can move the mounts when and where I want at anytime. You can buy track systems at various lengths and they just screw to the plates. Storage inside the yak is good size but not as big as the cruise 12 my fiancé just bought. It should easily hold a couple rods and or paddle and some small bags.


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice! Same boat and color i'm waiting for to come in stock


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Old Town should be mailing Stucky some checks...

Can't wait to hear some feedback.


----------



## yak-cat (Oct 21, 2013)

thanks for answering my questions. 
i am sold on this boat 
looks like old town's competition is gonna have to step it up 
should be an interesting season as far as fishing kayaks go


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

shwookie said:


> Old Town should be mailing Stucky some checks...
> 
> Can't wait to hear some feedback.


100% agree


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok got a milk crate and did a test fit. It does NOT fit flat in the back. The corners hit about 1/2-1" from it laying flush flat. I've never used a crate so I don't care but I know some were concerned. Got the best pics I could with it hanging on the wall.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Got the one way scuppers today that they forgot to send with the kayak. Took some pics of them. Pretty cool scuppers if you ask me.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Looks nice, glad you like it. This boat needs the scuppers in, the deck is lower, you'll get standing water in the deck without them, but it would be in the cracks in the deck. I tested it on the water one day, with them in we dumped a gallon of water in the boat, it drained very quick.

I'd seriously wait to do any mods until you paddle it a few times, then you'll know where and where not to mount anything, what looks good at home might be a disaster on the water

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Don't lose any of the plug's, like $10 each online. I leave mine in when shuttling, they go in pretty tight so they aren't going anywhere

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks stucky. I might put track on all 6 plates so I can move stuff around as needed also


----------

